# Unitronic Holiday Sale | Dec 21 - Jan 3



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

*
DECEMBER 21, 2017 THROUGH JANUARY 3, 2018
*

*SAVE $100 ON YOUR NEW UNITRONIC PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE WHEN BUYING UNICONNECT / UNICONNECT+**

*SAVE $50 ON ALL NEW UNITRONIC PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE*
*_$100 OFF_ with the purchase of a NEW Unitronic Performance Software and a UniCONNECT+ cable. Software and UniCONNECT+ must be purchased together. 
Not applicable on Authorized Dealer installed flashes. Only applicable in regions where UniCONNECT+ cables are available. 
_$50 OFF_ on new Performance Software without a UniCONNECT+ cable purchase (Authorized Dealer installed). Applicable on New Unitronic Performance Software installations only. 
Not available on Upgrades. Cannot be combined with any other promotions.


*SHOP NOW AT WWW.GETUNITRONIC.COM

OR

FIND YOUR NEAREST DEALER HERE
*


----------

